# Atwood Lake



## NoMercy071311 (Aug 5, 2013)

Do any of you have luck at Atwood Lake? 

What is the size and bag limit for crappie? It is not in the book for this year so does that mean that there is none?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No bag or size limit if I remember right they lifted it this year as well as leesville


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

No limit


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Still 9 inches?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No. No size or bag limit


----------



## ohiobowhunter87 (Apr 21, 2016)

Are there any good crappie in Atwood? I just assume that with no size or bag limit they have a lot of small fish and trying to remove some....any input would be appreciated.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

My brother fished it Saturday.lots n lots of 8 to 9 inchers they only kept 30 over 9 inches biggest ones they had were 11 inches.jigs with waxys in bout 6 feet of water.


----------



## TJ Arfons (Mar 4, 2016)

are there any saugeye or white bass at Atwood?


----------



## Chewbacca (Jul 19, 2012)

TJ Arfons said:


> are there any saugeye or white bass at Atwood?


...Both. Lots of shorts on the eyes.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I remember the shorts tore us up 15 years ago when my grandpa had a place on the lake. Haven't been back since but sounds like nothing's changed besides an over abundance of small crappie


----------



## Bluegoose52 (Apr 2, 2016)

If I read right, statewide bag limit is 30, but no size limit on Atwood. Headed out there today with the wife,in the Blue Goose! Good luck to all!!


----------



## Bluegoose52 (Apr 2, 2016)

That was Crappie bag limit


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Call dnr If your not sure. I fish moggy regularly and it has no size limit and me and many others keep as many as we wanna clean.


----------



## Bluegoose52 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bluegoose52 said:


> If I read right, statewide bag limit is 30, but no size limit on Atwood. Headed out there today with the wife,in the Blue Goose! Good luck to all!!


No limit means no limit, size or numbers. If they're not on the list for limits, there is No limit. Also, if they're not on the list of lakes that have limits on crappie, it means they have too many undersized fish. Catch as many as you can(or want) to clean. The State will decide when and if limits are needed. Wingfoot and Mogadore are No Limit lakes as two good examples.


----------



## Bluegoose52 (Apr 2, 2016)

Got it thanks for the info.we only caught 8 ccrappie 4 nice cats 4 yellow perch and 2 small saugeye. We were all over the lake


----------

